# Dolce & Gabbana - IVF babies "synthetic"



## bombsh3ll

Not that I have any designer clothes but I wouldn't buy any of theirs now!

As for children should be born out of love - what greater love is there than being prepared to go through IVF with someone?

B xxx


----------



## Haydan

i agree - yet they probably dont see a problem with all these accident babies growing up without one of the parents or constantly being subjected to court battles and CSA arguments!


----------



## EllJay88

I said the same thing. Nothing tests & proves a couples love & commitment to each other like Infertility & fertility treatment. 

Silly me in my naivety thought that love & stability were most important to a child, and not just a 2.4 children, straight, naturally conceiving family.


----------



## Blondie71

I replied on a bigger thread started earlier on this subject but I went into the story on yahoo and the comments wow... frankly I wish I hadn't as it made for such depressing reading, the ignorance was astounding, such hateful words I just wanted to scoop my boys up and shield them on a desert island if this is the prejudice they will face


----------



## sarahsuperdork

The biggest issue they have is with same-sex parents, so I'm sure they'd love to meet our IVF son and his two mothers.  They're entitled to their opinion, bigoted and ill-informed though it is. Babies born of fertility treatments are loved, wanted and worked for before they even exist; the idea that only sex = love is ridiculously short-sighted.


----------



## Squiggly

They are idiots. There words are offensive.


----------



## deedee_spark

I'd rather be born to parents who wanted me so much that they went through IVF than narrow minded idiots.


----------



## Faithope




----------



## Louisej29

Faith-  love this!!  Sums it up well x


----------



## Clara01

Faithope&J, that is just perfect!


----------



## deedee_spark

Faithope&J,

That is perfect. I have some fertility challenged friends who are not part of FF. Did you make that poster? I love to share it with them. 

xx


----------



## Faithope

I didn't make it, no. A friend and fellow FF'er posted it on ** and I copied the image and used it on ** and here. If you have photobucket you can copy it to there and use it or go via google I guess?


----------



## Haydan

that was brilliant - made me cry, laugh and feel amazing all at the same time


----------



## Assamaam

Yes I saw this article on MSN and the daily mail. People are so small minded it's sickening. Most of the comments implied that if you need fertility treatment then you should curl up into a ball and die. It's so horrible that people think such mean things as it does not affect them. And they keep saying, why don't you just adopt. Why didn't they just adopt!!!! Nothing wrong with adoption but i'm sure going to try and have my own child first. A few of the comments mentioning how over populated the world is and i'm like it's not the fault of the infertile trying for a few children that are to blame! All I can do is forgive the idiots who say things like this as I can only assume they don't understand the gravity of how hurtful their comments are and what they are saying.


----------



## Haydan

so glad i haven't read any of the comments on these articles - don't think i could handle it.


----------



## bombsh3ll

Love the poster!!

I'm proud that my daughter wasn't just a legover.

Also wonder if any of the people making ignorant comments about adoption have tried adopting at all - a process which is even more invasive, protracted & psychologically traumatic than IVF & equally comes with no guarantee of a child at the end.

B xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Great card faithope!
D&G have no bearing on my life whatsoever, neither does the pope, what they say about opinions and  is true once again (everybody has one), and without taking offence I am letting them air theirs. It's not like I'm their customer (or a catholic)! 
This subject has been totally blown out of proportion, ignore those ignorant opinions I say. It's not like they used any of their millions to even learn proper English (or pay a better translator)... 
Chill and enjoy your kids everyone


----------



## tinkerbell24

I agree. Definatly wouldn't buy there clothes   children should born out of love whether it be natural, ivf or other means x


----------



## smallbutmighty

As ever, the Daily Mash says it best: http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/IVF-attacked-by-people-who-create-nothing-but-worthless,-pointless-crap-2015031796359

/links


----------



## Faithope

Brilliant article


----------



## K jade

this is a nice article by a girl who was a donor IVF baby, basically telling those people where to stick it

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/mum-listened-dolce-gabbana-instead-5456408

/links


----------



## honey bee

It amazes me the opinions of some... 
Everywhere you turn their will always be idiot giving their unwanted opinions, unfortunately even in our day and age people can be racist..or anti gay...or even hate people with anything that's different to themselves... 
Here is my opinion... I won't let myself read their hurtful comments..
As I look at my 19 month old DS I know he is the most loved special little boy I could of ever had.. If I had a child in the traditional way.. (Not the that's possible...but still) it wouldn't be him... 
I'm never going to meet these idiots and never plan now to line their pockets either so no harm done for me... 
All I prey is my son never has to hear he is different to any other child because he isn't... Life is cruel and I would hate that!! 
Everyone uses the term ivf babies... I don't like hearing this.. I feel it labels them, I would always just say my baby...and if the topic came up I would then go onto say.. My baby, we conceived him with the help of ivf... Sounds silly but has always bothered me giving anyone a label.. 

Just remember ladies each and every child conceived naturally adopted or with ivf treatment is a very special child.. And us as mothers/future mothers all have one goal.. And that's to protect and love our family..

In a nutshell don't listen to them... I'm sure at some point they must of been on the receiving end of harsh opinions and you would think that two grown men would know better... ❤❤


----------



## sarwanov

I would like to say that I personally support Haydan's comment


----------

